# Kayakap ka



## Bunso_Ryuuku09

Hello everyone !

Could you help me translate this text I received, I'm not sure to understand the whole meaning :

"Kaya pa, dapat may kayakap ka palagi para gumaling ka"

Thanks a lot for your help


----------



## DotterKat

Welcome Bunso!

It means: That is why you need someone to (hug  / embrace) you so that you may get better.

Note that the prefix _ka- _suggests a form of mutual action, so _kayakap _would actually translate more to _someone to hug you and someone whom you can hug._


----------



## Bunso_Ryuuku09

Thanks a lot DotterKat ! I've learned something today


----------



## mataripis

Use the word "Kasama" instead of kayakap.  "dapat may kasama ka nang madali ang pag igi mo. (it will be of great help for your recuperation if you have companion)


----------

